# Cylinder Head Assembly feedback please



## NB7S4 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hello. After finally getting the funds to put my motor back together, I can finally start to tackle this.

I am technically inclined but would love a second opinion since I do not have much experience actually removing camshafts.

I installed the Adjusters as well as the chain today and was hoping someone can validate my success. This obviously has to work or valve damage would be imminent.

Here is the completed adjuster with timing marks showing the 16 chain link difference as well as the notch slightly off per the bentley manual.










Thanks for any help, Peace


----------

